# Dog Neglect Story



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Found this going around on facebook and thought I would share. I can't believe she has a ban on keeping "more than one dog". Ridiculous! 

SSPCA Link

-Helps if you add the link in the first place. Oops!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness... poor dog.
Although I'm a bit suspicious, to be honest. A 27 year old woman. She's still a young woman and I'd imagine she has some sort of social life. Parents, at least. Did no one go to her house and see that dog suffering?

At least Tairi is out of pain now.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Just so heartbreaking!!.... and OMG!...they are giving her a licence to put another poor dog through torture if she wants?? "only allowed to keep one dog" what the hell is going on? she should have "total" ban!! and when she gets ill she should be refused treatment and only then will she know the horror of what she put that poor defenseless little dog through!! :mad2:


----------



## marple (Jun 9, 2012)

dont know story about this wee dog but seems 2 be very horrific I totally agree people who treat animals badly should treated the same. No animal comes into your house an says Im staying here u have 2 look after me. As I said before an will always sayIF YOU DONT WANT 2 CARE AN LOVE A PET DONT GET ONE:frown:


----------



## christianrene (Nov 19, 2012)

This is nothing but insanity and pure violence. Why would anyone allow this woman to be that brutal and merciless to a poor dog? She should definitely get a total ban. No to animal cruelty!


----------

